# Goathiker's kidding thread



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't put my horrible year on the forum but, it has been a bad one for me. 
I lost my best homebred doe to an accident, a young doeling to rats, and most recently, my Dexter to the quickest case of silent pneumonia I've ever seen. There is much riding on this year. 

Many of you know Guinen, she's been the subject of threads for many years. We agonized over breeding her. She's elderly, her teeth are about gone. She's healthy however, maintaining her weight, and still birthing triplets. 
With Teddy's death we did try one more breeding. 
She started the year off with her last present of a rainbow of triplet doe kids.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww, they are so cute! I sure hope things get better for you.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

They are beautiful hopefully this is your year for all things good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I'm so sorry for your losses, especially Dexter. But the triplets are adorable!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What a trio of beauties. Guinen came through for you one last time. I'm so sorry for your other troubles.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am sorry the troubles heaped up on you like that.
It was magnificent of your aged companion to do that for you, I sure hope they brighten this year for you!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, I'm so very sorry for your losses they must have been heartbreaking. What a wonderful gift of those triplets you received from your senior girl, she knew you needed uplifting and she was there. I truely hope this is the turn around to get your future brighter. Hang in there!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry @goathiker , some terrible losses. Looking forward to future photographs of the triplets healing your heart. Thanks Guinen!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations on the cute kidlets! I'm so sorry about your losses. I'm sure Dexter was a particularly hard blow. And a doeling killed by rats?? Yikes! I have never heard of such a thing. I hope this year is a good one.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Congratulations with the adorable triplets! I’m so sorry about your losses! I’ve never heard of loss to rats. That sounds horrible. I’m sure losing Dexter was hard.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awww, so sorry for your losses. But yippee for the adorable triplets!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

I really hope this is the start of a great new year for you. Sounds like you’ve had enough “mud” for a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the losses. 

The kids in the pics are so cute.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The area we live in has huge aggressive rats. 
Someone on here once was freaking about me poisoning them. Yeah, I still do anyway. 


The kidding line up this year is Franky, Angie, and Piper. 
My daughter has a doe that should be bred to Dexter. Perhaps she'll have a nice buckling for me.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Wishing you the best this year! It sucks when you get a bunch of bad things happen in a row.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Very cute kids! Wishing you all good things in 2019  
I read above that there are aggressive rats in your area & just wanted to ask what you mean exactly?? I've been poisoning the ones here & cant seem to get rid of them once & for all!! Was it a newborn you lost? I've got 5 kids ranging from 3 days old to 13 weeks, so I'm definitely concerned to see this!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So, Guinen is at my daughter's home. 
I go in to see the kids the first time and she picked up the little chamy. I'm drawn to the sundgau anyway and know the breeding is good all the way around. 
Daughter knows the two hardest colors to get in LaMancha kids are true sundgau with white instead of tan legs and true chamoisee with black legs and belly. 
I'm admiring the kids on the ground and she's kinda hiding this little brown doe. 
I stand up and pull a leg out, black. Belly, black. Not perfect but really close.
Dear Guinen, how did you manage both colors we wanted after all these years?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Rats are super hard to eradicate because we've eliminated so many of their predators, we provide lots and lots of food, they are excellent mothers, and they are super smart!

I'll look and see the exact name of the poison I prefer (I use it when pressed against the wall)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This doeling I lost was about 8 weeks. 
There are two ways rats kill kids. They bite and lick blood night after night after night. Or mom freaks out over the rats and paws the kid up every time it lays down. Eventually either the rats win or the doe paws the kid to death trying to make it stand up.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry about your losses  
The little kids are SOOO cute!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

goathiker said:


> This doeling I lost was about 8 weeks.
> There are two ways rats kill kids. They bite and lick blood night after night after night. Or mom freaks out over the rats and paws the kid up every time it lays down. Eventually either the rats win or the doe paws the kid to death trying to make it stand up.


Ugh... that's horrible. And at eight weeks?? I was thinking it had to be a little baby less than a month old! I'm so glad we don't have rats here. There are a few packrats around, and a lot of field mice, but no rats. What a horrible way to lose a kid.

The federal government banned our best pest poison a few years ago. We have a lot of pocket gophers that destroy pastures and kill the grass. The only thing I found that really worked was a strychnine based poison. I always put it underground so no other critters could get at it. It worked really well. All the other poisons still on the market are pretty much useless. Our fox population is healthy and they do their part to help keep the rodents in check, but the problem with rodents is they multiply really, really fast.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Oh that's awful with the rats!! 
I'm so sorry you just Dexter and your doeling, what a tough year! 

So happy to see you have three beautiful, healthy doelings!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

goathiker said:


> This doeling I lost was about 8 weeks.
> There are two ways rats kill kids. They bite and lick blood night after night after night. Or mom freaks out over the rats and paws the kid up every time it lays down. Eventually either the rats win or the doe paws the kid to death trying to make it stand up.


Gosh I'm so sorry!! Thank you for sharing though bc it does help to know what to watch for!

So far the rats here have really just been under my chicken coop, but still close to the goats. It's like just when I think I'm getting somewhere they show up again!! One of my dad's friends is an old farmer & he's going to bring me something he still has that isn't on the market anymore, so frustrating!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Now, I'm on the Oregon coast, right off the main artery from ocean port to the cities. What we have are wharf rats. The darn things are the size of a pint canning jar and will hop at you on their hind feet when you startle them. 
I've also heard that a lab rat breedery got closed down about 1/4 mile away. 
Maybe a mix of wild and tame rats causing lack of fear and wild aggression?

We're trying to move, pray it works out for us


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We have found a safe source of raw cow's milk for the kids. Another smallholder that is getting more than she needs. 
Guinen can make the kids but, I'd prefer she didn't run herself down trying to feed them all.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Where are you moving to? I can't imagine how wet the Oregon Coast is compared to the bay area of California. I hope you are going somewhere drier! I'm writing this as we are getting another "pineapple express" storm. But I bet that's child's play compared to Oregon Coast winter weather ha ha! Can you tell I HATE the rain?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well actually it's snowing right now. We're in a dry cycle. Mild winter and hot summer. Years of living in the same place gives perspective. 
The place we want is 40 miles inland. I will miss the beach but there are couple big rivers.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've lived within 20 miles of the Oregon ocean since I was 3 years old. Make friends with the rain. Without it the world would be dry, cold, and brown.
I live in a beautiful green area. I'm willing to put up with the earth 's filter system. 

When I was a young child my grandmother lived in Redondo Beach. I will never forget swimming in the warm ocean waves.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Now, I'm on the Oregon coast, right off the main artery from ocean port to the cities. What we have are wharf rats. The darn things are the size of a pint canning jar and will hop at you on their hind feet when you startle them.
> I've also heard that a lab rat breedery got closed down about 1/4 mile away.
> Maybe a mix of wild and tame rats causing lack of fear and wild aggression?
> 
> We're trying to move, pray it works out for us


Sounds like something out of a sci-fi horror film. I hope your move works out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying it all works out for you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking like Lexus is in labor. I wasn't convinced she had taken. 
Got her into the kidding shelter under a heat lamp. 
She stopped labor with the shuffling but should start up again.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Should be soon


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not good... Small kid with hydrocephalus. Skull not fully formed.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh no! Not another bad thing! When it rains it pours, huh.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one is actually okay. She is way past her due date from being bred out. That means she snuck into my buck pen and got bred by her grandpa father. Even if the kid had not been deformed and been carried to full term it would have had no immune system at all. That's way too much inbreeding.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

:hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about the lost kid.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:hug: im so sorry


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow I am so sorry but congrats on the triplets!!

Those rats sound TERRIFYING. Have you tried cats? Although it sounds like they would probably try to attack them too. . .and you'd have to make sure the rats hadn't eaten any poison or it would kill the cats.
We have 8 cats and never see rodents (unless they are dead). But we don't have a bad rat problem....and we don't have goats kidding anymore.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Does “grandpa father” mean that the doe was already inbred, or was that a grandpa/grandfather typo?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I'm so sorry about losing the kid. You've had a really rough go. I pray it gets better for you soon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Jill, what a year it has been for you..i'm sorry...I have to say the triplets are beautiful. we have had two sets of twins so far..one set of black and white buck/doe pair and one set of does, one is grey the other white with grey front end..so pretty. I hope your year improves. In Texas we deal with a lot but I cant imagine dealing with rats...gives me the shivers. ((hugs))


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

21goaties said:


> Have you tried cats?


I am not fond of cats and have no desire to have any on my property. I have 4 small terriers that are quite good at killing rats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> Does "grandpa father" mean that the doe was already inbred, or was that a grandpa/grandfather typo?


She is from an on purpose father daughter breeding.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

goathiker said:


> She is from an on purpose father daughter breeding.


Thanks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking like Franky isn't going to make it to St. Patty's day. 
Clear discharge, kicking at belly, peeing every 2 minutes lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She also bloomed a nice case of bottle jaw. Definitely will need wormer as soon as she is done.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Amber string now


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How is she?
EDIT: oh sorry! We posted at the same time lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Going to check in a minute, I needed to gobble up some dinner lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has small contractions~ determined to keep me up all night probably


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Large amount of mucus now. She's determined to kid outside where I don't have a light. 
Hopefully I can get her to move.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Sorry for you loses, tried to answer you but it keeps sayin cant deliver


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Triplets, 2 bucks, 1 doe.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one is the doe


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Sorry for you loses, tried to answer you but it keeps sayin cant deliver


I wanted to talk to you about Guinen


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Brought this guy in to dry and warm. I knew Dex was able to throw this ginger color but, the only other one was still born. 
This buckling is huge, first time I ever had to pull the third, I'd bet he weighs 12 lbs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, big boy. (He had the best nutrition inside mom, for sure!) Congratulations! Yeah, usually the first one is the problem child. Glad you got him out ok.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow! That is quite a variety


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I covet one of your bucklings!
Congrats, and well done!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Yaay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated. 
The gingers are off to a feeder. Angie gave birth to triple bucks about an hour before she arrived so, they went also. 
I didn't take any pics, don't worry, they were plain old ordinary white bucks. 

Now Piper, she did me a solid. Piper has a story and a heritage...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And I'm going to leave you all there and get some sleep lol.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Nooooo! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Darn, only one bite, no clamoring? I'm hurt lol

Meet Piper's twins

DEX Twilight Moon


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And 
DEX Sundog's Declan


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Piper's legacy is there on the belted cream lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Adorable! Now that I've seen them, I can finally sleep at night! lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

I like the belted ones! Is that pattern common? Does it happen in other breeds than the lamancha?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Cute lil aliens.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Darn, only one bite, no clamoring? I'm hurt lol
> 
> Meet Piper's twins
> 
> ...


THAT was a long nap! We were all hooked.lol Why should all of us say the same thing?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone figured out what the legacy is yet? You can see it if you look close enough. 

It's actually supposed to be sunny tomorrow so maybe I can get good pics of the dark brown doeling that don't make her look black.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The wattles?


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Grey eyes?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

moonspots?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats Jill..beautiful babies


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In this case the wattles. The eyes will change soon. 

So sorry I'm having a hard time getting back here. Between taxes, trying to buy a house, and other issues there just aren't enough hours.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

NicoleV said:


> I like the belted ones! Is that pattern common? Does it happen in other breeds than the lamancha?


The belted pattern is very common in LaMancha goats, less common in other breeds. Although technically traditional Boer goats are an extreme form of belted. 
Belted goats don't show well so the showing community tends to avoid breeding them. The belt pattern can make the top line look choppy even when it is really close to perfect.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

goathiker said:


> The belted pattern is very common in LaMancha goats, less common in other breeds. Although technically traditional Boer goats are an extreme form of belted.
> Belted goats don't show well so the showing community tends to avoid breeding them. The belt pattern can make the top line look choppy even when it is really close to perfect.


 Wow...we've raised and showed LaManchas for several years (although now we're down to one mini-Lamancha). I never knew that about the belted gals. I'm show secretary for the first spring dairy show this year, so I will pay more attention!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck on getting the house!


----------

